# Wyndham Rewards - Changes Coming



## Silverdollar (Feb 19, 2019)

Changes are coming to Wyndham Rewards Credit Card Program. Currently, members can book a free night at any Wyndham hotel for 15,000 points. On April 3, 2019, they will add two new levels: 7,500 and 30,000 points (while points + cash redemptions will be available at 1,500 points + cash, 3,000 points + cash, and 6,000 points + cash, respectively).

One third of the properties will become available at 7,500 points per night, 200 will be 30,000 points per night and the rest roughly 64% will stay at the 15,000 points per night level.

This morning, I called Wyndham Rewards and they said they didn’t know the specific hotels in each category at this time. But, more than likely, the hotels in the Wyndham Grand Series will require 30,000 points per night, mid-priced hotels will remain at 15,000 points, and the lower-priced hotels will be reduced to 7,500 points.

They stated that a reservation can be made now for a hotel stay after April 3rd, using the current rate (15k points) if I thought the rate for a particular hotel might go up to 30k, and they will honor the 15k rate.  On the other hand, if I book now and the rate goes down to 7,500 after April 3rd, then I can rebook and get the lower rate.

For more details:

https://loyaltylobby.com/2019/02/19/wyndham-rewards-changes-effective-april-3-2019/


----------



## 55plus (Feb 19, 2019)

15k points is a good deal. Now that they got people using them they can play around and up the points. It's like crack dealers, it either free of cheap until you are hooked then the price goes up.


----------



## kaljor (Feb 19, 2019)

The thing I liked best about the program was its simplicity. Any hotel, any night.  Obviously subject to availability. I’ll adapt, but depending on how many brands aside from the Grand hotels require 30k points, this program may become much less valuable.


----------



## Silverdollar (Feb 19, 2019)

The thing I liked best about the program was the ability to stay at high-end hotels for only 15k points. Now the nicer hotels will cost 30k points - twice the previous amount.

However, now a member can stay at a low-end hotel for 7,500 points, or half the previous amount. I can see how this might be beneficial to someone interested in staying at or near a popular destination, or high interest event, but not really concerned about plush accommodations because they plan to be out and about most of the day.

A year ago, (Feb. 16th, 2018) I posted that I was able to get a great deal using my Wyndham Rewards CC. My daughter and son-in-law wanted to go to the St. Patrick's Day Celebration in Savannah, Ga. on March 16 & 17 (2018), but hotel prices were astronomical, or completely booked up. However, I was able to book the 2 nights at a Wyndham hotel for 30,000 rewards points. Otherwise, the advertised price was $373 per night, plus taxes and fees for the 2 nights would have cost $902. I printed out the reservation and gave it to them for Valentines. They were elated!

Even though the advertised price was high, it was a lower-end hotel because of this very popular event. Now, I believe this hotel will be available for only 7,500 points per night for the same event next year. I can see similar bargains available during other highly popular events around the country. Think Daytona 500, Mardi Gras, Hot Air Balloon Festivals, Sea Fests, etc.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Feb 20, 2019)

We have stayed at Boston Beacon Hill and Wyndham Gettysburg using our Rewards card, 15000 a night.  They probably will be 30000 points in the future.  I think the LaQuinta hotels may have influenced this change as I think they become available in April also.  We did nit use our reward points for the lower end hotels but may for 7500 points.  Thankfully we booked three days at the Inn on Long Wharf in Newport RI for three days during Labor Day Weekend using 15000 points per day.


----------



## Silverdollar (Feb 21, 2019)

Another thing I like about the program is you can cancel most of their hotels up to 24-hours prior to check-in. This allows a lot flexibility for last-minutes changes.

Also, after my last post, out of curiosity, I looked to see if there was availability for this year's St. Patrick's Day Celebration in Savannah, Ga. and ended up booking the last available room at the hotel for two nights using 30k points. And its on Main Street near all the activities! Same as last year, the published rates were exorbitant and would have cost several hundred $$.

I don't know if my daughter/SIL wants to go again this year, or maybe a guest. Either way, I can cancel if needed.

Question: Does anyone know the policy on renting out a hotel room to a guest? I've done a lot TS rentals, but never rented out a hotel room for a high interest event like this.


----------



## Silverdollar (Feb 22, 2019)

How many times have you been on vacation and said, "I wish we could add another day?" Personally, on more than one occasion, I've been on vacation and searched the Wyndham site to see if I could book an extra night. Most of the time, there was nothing available at that late date.

Today, on a separate thread, a Tug member was looking for an extra night to tag onto his Wyndham Resort stay next week. It just so happened that he needed a weekend night prior to Mardi Gras, but there was no availability at the resort, and hotel prices were extremely high. I decided to check the Wyndham Rewards website and saw that Wyndham New Orleans French Quarter was available for that night (March 1st) for $369.55, plus taxes/fees. However, it could be booked using "Go Free" for only 15k rewards points. That's a really good deal!

If you want to book an extra night on the front/back end of your vacations and nothing is available at the resort, this is something to keep in mind. There might be a Wyndham hotel, or one of their subsidiaries, nearby. And, depending on the hotel level you selection, you could get it for as little as 7,500 points per night, or half the current rate, when the new program goes into effect on April 3rd, 2019.


----------



## capital city (Feb 22, 2019)

Im usually optimistic and it seems like everyone in this thread is but usually these rewards cards are devalued not the other way around. I just got this card and was planning like silverdollar just said to use for event weeks or to add to Margaritaville stay in Puerto Rico that would give a really good value. Personally I think all the 7500 hotels are going to be ones Id rather not stay at. Most will stay 15000 but I think the ones that I would want to use it at (Chicago,  Midtown Ny, Puerto Rico) are all going to be 30,000. Hopefully Im wrong because I just got this card last month.


----------



## kaljor (Feb 23, 2019)

I think you sized things up very well.  I also had hoped to use these points for a short stay in a high cost location, in my case Chicago and/or Clearwater.  

All the other hotel points systems were less generous that Wyndham, and all of them generally devalue their points as well, so I can't be to annoyed at Wyndham for this.  They haven't wrecked the system, just made it a bit less valuable.  But we may be underestimating the number of hotels that move to the 30K level.  We'll see after April 3rd.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 4, 2019)

If I paid my entire annual MF and had the card that I got 5X for Wyndham, I would still only get 1 night at the new 30K category Wyndham I would want to stay at out of the deal.

Most of the hotels I want are now 30K

If I dump the Reward CC, I would save the $75 fee, plus I will get $180 Cash Back or $270 in Travel booked through the Chase UR portal at any hotel/airline I want.  I think that just gives me more options.  Not renewing the Wyndham Rewards cards now, move my spend to Chase SR.


----------



## capital city (Apr 4, 2019)

I just picked this card up and luckily with the sign up bonus and some spending got 3 nights at Rio Mar Puerto Rico for New Years. Now all hotels I would consider to be a vacation are 30k. I'll also be dumping this card. I'll use my cap1 venture card at hotels.com where I get 10% back and a free room after 10 rooms so basically 20% overall back on all hotel stays.


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Apr 4, 2019)

Checking the site yesterday, I did not see any hotels for 7500, most stayed at 15000 including Wyndham Gettysburg.  I did see Boston Beacon Hill and The Mills in Charleston went up to 30000.  A person on FB said that the hotel at Clearwater was 30000 but the resort side was only 15000


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 4, 2019)

Can anyone do this...even if they bought on the secondary market?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Apr 4, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> Can anyone do this...even if they bought on the secondary market?



This is Wyndham Rewards, nothing to do with timeshare ownership here.  It’s a retail hotel rewards program that is free to sign up for.  If you want to earn more WR points you can also get the WR credit card, and when attending the timeshare sales updates you can ask for WR points instead of gift cards (usually between 15-30k per update).  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 55plus (Apr 4, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> Can anyone do this...even if they bought on the secondary market?


Anyone, I mean anyone can apply for this credit card.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> If I paid my entire annual MF and had the card that I got 5X for Wyndham, I would still only get 1 night at the new 30K category Wyndham I would want to stay at out of the deal.
> 
> Most of the hotels I want are now 30K
> 
> If I dump the Reward CC, I would save the $75 fee, plus I will get $180 Cash Back or $270 in Travel booked through the Chase UR portal at any hotel/airline I want.  I think that just gives me more options.  Not renewing the Wyndham Rewards cards now, move my spend to Chase SR.


Do we have any idea how many UR points we would get by using the CSR card to pay Wyndham monthly MF’s?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 4, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Do we have any idea how many UR points we would get by using the CSR card to pay Wyndham monthly MF’s?



It is 3X UR points and if you use it to book travel in the portal, its yield would be 4.5X.

In the portal 100 points is 1.00  CB or 1.50 in Travel booked.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 5, 2019)

55plus said:


> Anyone, I mean anyone can apply for this credit card.



yes, for the wyndham card you will easily get approved. 

No as easy to get approved for the CSR card.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> It is 3X UR points and if you use it to book travel in the portal, its yield would be 4.5X.
> 
> In the portal 100 points is 1.00  CB or 1.50 in Travel booked.


Thank you SandyVDH, you are now my official CSR guru.  We applied yesterday, under my wife’s name and SSN (her credit is better than mine even though she was a stay at home Mom and hasn’t worked for money since we got married in 1979),  and did NOT get an immediate approval.  I was turned down for a Marriott Rewards card in a similar fashion a couple of years ago (she was not!!!) because of all of the cc’s in my name...  I have a feeling we have maxed out her credit limit as well.  We, like most here, pay each card in full every month.  We have never carried a credit card balance either.  But I really want to get rid of the Wyndham Barclaycard after their points devaluation April 3rd.  They just did to me what they did to Wyndham VIP owners 2 years ago!!!!


----------



## kaljor (Apr 5, 2019)

It really looks like this was just to double the points needed to stay at the nicer Wyndham hotels.  They said that some of their hotels would be reduced to 7500 points, but in a quick search I just did of various Wyndhams I've stayed at in the past year or two, they are all still at 15000 points and that includes some Days Inns, Super 8's, Baymonts and a Microtel I used once.

There are probably some that have been reduced, but I would expect that to be a very small number.  And using 15000 points for a $60 hotel room doesn't seem like such a great value.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 5, 2019)

kaljor said:


> It really looks like this was just to double the points needed to stay at the nicer Wyndham hotels.  They said that some of their hotels would be reduced to 7500 points, but in a quick search I just did of various Wyndhams I've stayed at in the past year or two, they are all still at 15000 points and that includes some Days Inns, Super 8's, Baymonts and a Microtel I used once.
> 
> There are probably some that have been reduced, but I would expect that to be a very small number.  And using 15000 points for a $60 hotel room doesn't seem like such a great value.


Exactly and well said!


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 5, 2019)

We have Wyndham cards as well, but because several other credit cards rewards programs are more attractive to us we have seldom used these cards. 
While we're on this subject, and I peer into my wallet, a LOT of credit cards go unused these days because either their rewards programs are (essentially) worthless and/or the terms of the card are beyond usurious.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Apr 5, 2019)

kaljor said:


> It really looks like this was just to double the points needed to stay at the nicer Wyndham hotels.  They said that some of their hotels would be reduced to 7500 points, but in a quick search I just did of various Wyndhams I've stayed at in the past year or two, they are all still at 15000 points and that includes some Days Inns, Super 8's, Baymonts and a Microtel I used once.
> 
> There are probably some that have been reduced, but I would expect that to be a very small number.  And using 15000 points for a $60 hotel room doesn't seem like such a great value.



 Essentially the Wyndham Grand hotels, of which there are about 200, went from 15k to 30k points.  There are over 7000 hotels in the program, so that’s a small percentage really.  Sure it stinks that we cannot stay at the Grands for 15k any longer, that was a really nice benefit, but this is already the case for the competing programs from Hilton, Marriott, etc.  I’m not surprised as a result that Wyndham is simply adapting to the majority market.  

We’re not really interested in staying at a dump so any hotels that fall in the 7500 point range won’t be something we will take advantage of most likely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 5, 2019)

Historically I have been very negative when programs are changed as the changes are almost always to the detriment of users.  This one doesn't seem as egregious to me...

George


----------



## ausman (Apr 5, 2019)

I find the Wyndham card very useful for a reason not mentioned so far and that is its extremely generous loan provision. I use it for financing things that otherwise I'd have to use a home equity draw for or pay outright. At the greater of $5 or 1% of the amount financed it is a cheap source of funds.

Repayable with no charge other than the initial 1%, I currently have wedding costs and advance airfares outstanding and while I'm paying off monthly to have paid off at the end of the usual around 12-13 mth advance period I could also wait until the end and pay off in a lump sum. 

To me this is reason alone to have the card. I don't use it for any other reason.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 5, 2019)

basham said:


> I find the Wyndham card very useful for a reason not mentioned so far and that is its extremely generous loan provision. I use it for financing things that otherwise I'd have to use a home equity draw for or pay outright. At the greater of $5 or 1% of the amount financed it is a cheap source of funds.
> 
> Repayable with no charge other than the initial 1%, I currently have wedding costs and advance airfares outstanding and while I'm paying off monthly to have paid off at the end of the usual around 12-13 mth advance period I could also wait until the end and pay off in a lump sum.
> 
> To me this is reason alone to have the card. I don't use it for any other reason.



That is a fair point, Mark - BUT - let me ask you this....have you noticed the initial charges increasing with recent offers?
I too used a couple of promotion like this to briefly finance a $3K-$4K debt, but the more recent offers from Wyndham's credit card issuer now include initial charges of $10 or 5% of the balance *whichever is greater*.
Definitely not as attractive of terms as they used to be.

To be fair though, over the years we have (on a few occasions) used the points for a discounted hotel stay to break up a long trip with an overnight stay - as long as the hotel is clean and comfortable and gets us on our way again the next morning, that's a successful stay in my book.....


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Apr 5, 2019)

basham said:


> I find the Wyndham card very useful for a reason not mentioned so far and that is its extremely generous loan provision. I use it for financing things that otherwise I'd have to use a home equity draw for or pay outright. At the greater of $5 or 1% of the amount financed it is a cheap source of funds.
> 
> Repayable with no charge other than the initial 1%, I currently have wedding costs and advance airfares outstanding and while I'm paying off monthly to have paid off at the end of the usual around 12-13 mth advance period I could also wait until the end and pay off in a lump sum.
> 
> To me this is reason alone to have the card. I don't use it for any other reason.



Good to know.  I’ve got some potential wedding expenses and a few other large expenses on the horizon as well, so I will be on the lookout for these types of offers moving forward.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 5, 2019)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Essentially the Wyndham Grand hotels, of which there are about 200, went from 15k to 30k points.  There are over 7000 hotels in the program, so that’s a small percentage really.  Sure it stinks that we cannot stay at the Grands for 15k any longer, that was a really nice benefit, but this is already the case for the competing programs from Hilton, Marriott, etc.  I’m not surprised as a result that Wyndham is simply adapting to the majority market.
> 
> We’re not really interested in staying at a dump so any hotels that fall in the 7500 point range won’t be something we will take advantage of most likely.
> 
> ...


We got the Wyndham card purely to stay at their nicer hotels, like the Galvez.  $6K spend for a $200 hotel is only slightly better than the $180 in cash we would get from our Costco Citicard.  I’m not sure what 30,000 UR points would get (or 45,000 points used in the UR portal....)


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 5, 2019)

basham said:


> I find the Wyndham card very useful for a reason not mentioned so far and that is its extremely generous loan provision. I use it for financing things that otherwise I'd have to use a home equity draw for or pay outright. At the greater of $5 or 1% of the amount financed it is a cheap source of funds.
> 
> Repayable with no charge other than the initial 1%, I currently have wedding costs and advance airfares outstanding and while I'm paying off monthly to have paid off at the end of the usual around 12-13 mth advance period I could also wait until the end and pay off in a lump sum.
> 
> To me this is reason alone to have the card. I don't use it for any other reason.


I didn’t know about this provision...  How long do you have to pay off the loan (plus one percent) 12-13 months?  Do you do this with the card or those “checks” which occasionally show up in the mail?


----------



## kaljor (Apr 5, 2019)

I saw it with the checks they mail out.  The fee is clearly listed in the mailing.  They allowed for more than a year to pay it off, I think 14 months.  Of course you have to pay off your entire new purchase balance to keep the rate at 0%.

Usually any offers I get I get in the mail from my credit card issuers are also available on the account website.  Sometimes you have to poke around a bit looking for words like "Special Offer" or "Card member benefits"


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Just found out 1.  Our Wyndham Barclay cars renewed 3/31 (charged $75!!!) and 2.  My wife was accepted for the CSR card..  Good news and bad....


----------



## ausman (Apr 5, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> That is a fair point, Mark - BUT - let me ask you this....have you noticed the initial charges increasing with recent offers?
> I too used a couple of promotion like this to briefly finance a $3K-$4K debt, but the more recent offers from Wyndham's credit card issuer now include initial charges of $10 or 5% of the balance *whichever is greater*.
> ...



I have been using this for a few years now and around the months leading up to Xmas they increase the  percentage rate and shorten severely the repayment period . Just when most people, me included, would like to use for Xmas expenditures. It reverts to normal rates and time periods after Xmas. I don't know if the special offers are tied to a credit rating, they may be. Rising to $10 and 3% for that period is what I think the last Xmas rate was, but I just did another $1500 at the 1% rate in March.

Just as an aside, my card is the no fee card, receives the lower 3X for Wyndham charges. Since I have no requirement for hotel rooms I put those Wyndham charges on a 3% cash back card and don't pay a fee for the Barclay Wyndham card.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 5, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> did NOT get an immediate approval.



This happens often with this card.  Call the Chase remediation line in a day or two.  Offer to move limit off another chase card your holding. 

There are 3 reason they decline.  
1. You hit the 5/24 Rule, where you have applied to 5 cards in 24 months.  https://thepointsguy.com/guide/ultimate-guide-chase-5-24-rule/
2. You too low a credit score. 
3. You have too much credit line.  

1 & 2 you just can't overcome.  But 3 you can work with Chase to make it work.  Never Close a CC down without transferring that credit limit to another card first.  It will impact your Credit score.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 5, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Just found out 1.  Our Wyndham Barclay cars renewed 3/31 (charged $75!!!) and 2.  My wife was accepted for the CSR card..  Good news and bad....



You can call Barclays and get them to refund it, just tell them you don't want it.  It just happened a week ago.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> You can call Barclays and get them to refund it, just tell them you don't want it.  It just happened a week ago.


I considered doing just that, and then remembered we have 64000 Wyndham points.  Maybe I should book 2 nights at the Galvez and then cancel?  I wonder how much of a window I have if I want to be refunded the $75...?


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> This happens often with this card.  Call the Chase remediation line in a day or two.  Offer to move limit off another chase card your holding.
> 
> There are 3 reason they decline.
> 1. You hit the 5/24 Rule, where you have applied to 5 cards in 24 months.  https://thepointsguy.com/guide/ultimate-guide-chase-5-24-rule/
> ...


I called a Chase number I found and checked the status of my wife’s application.  It said she was approved!?  But no email from Chase confirming this yet.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 5, 2019)

basham said:


> I have been using this for a few years now and around the months leading up to Xmas they increase the  percentage rate and shorten severely the repayment period . Just when most people, me included, would like to use for Xmas expenditures. It reverts to normal rates and time periods after Xmas. I don't know if the special offers are tied to a credit rating, they may be. Rising to $10 and 3% for that period is what I think the last Xmas rate was, but I just did another $1500 at the 1% rate in March.
> 
> Just as an aside, my card is the no fee card, receives the lower 3X for Wyndham charges. Since I have no requirement for hotel rooms I put those Wyndham charges on a 3% cash back card and don't pay a fee for the Barclay Wyndham card.


Can you let me know the card that gives you 3% cash back?  That is a card I will definitely try to get!!


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Apr 5, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> let me know the card that gives you 3% cash back?



Dagger1, the Costco Citi Visa currently does 4% on most gas stations, 3% on restaurants and travel,
2% on Costco purchases, and 1% on everything else.

JTTH.  I'm sure there are better experts on TUG on CC rewards.


----------



## ausman (Apr 5, 2019)

I have 2 no fee cards that give 3% cash back on travel.

The Bank of America cash back and the Wells Fargo propel Amex card. The B of A has more comprehensive catagories but the Wells Fargo one has it on travel, dining and gas.

The B of A card you can nominate the desired 3% catagory and change on a monthly basis if wanted. Here is the blurb from one of the credit comparison sites:
"The Bank of America® Cash Rewards credit card’s *$150 bonus* offer and *3% cash back* is the best deal I’ve seen

$150 online sign-up bonus offer.
*NEW* *3%* on online shopping, drug stores, travel, dining, home improvement and furniture, or gas. " 
I have a couple of BofA cards and leave one nominated for travel and one for online shopping, the Amex one there is no need to do so.


----------



## capital city (Apr 6, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> I considered doing just that, and then remembered we have 64000 Wyndham points.  Maybe I should book 2 nights at the Galvez and then cancel?  I wonder how much of a window I have if I want to be refunded the $75...?



I believe you have 60 days, it's at least 30. Just did the same thing with the Barclay arrival card.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 6, 2019)

WyndhamBarter said:


> Dagger1, the Costco Citi Visa currently does 4% on most gas stations, 3% on restaurants and travel,
> 2% on Costco purchases, and 1% on everything else.
> 
> JTTH.  I'm sure there are better experts on TUG on CC rewards.


Gotcha, yes you are right, the Costco card gives 3% cash back on restaurants/travel.  I have never thought about using it for our monthly Wyndham MF’s though.  Does it reward 3% cash back on MF payments?


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 6, 2019)

capital city said:


> I believe you have 60 days, it's at least 30. Just did the same thing with the Barclay arrival card.


Thanks, I will give that a try.  My main concern about using the CSR card for Wyndham Mf’s Is that Chase won’t recognize the MF’s as a travel category.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm curious about the Citi Costco Card for MF's.  I recall testing it once and not getting but 1%.  That was some time ago.  I currently use the Citi Double Cash Card for MF's.  The category says 'Lodging - TIMESHARES'.  So, if Citi says this on one card, it might say it on the other.  But, again, I recall not getting 3%.  Does anyone have recent experience on this?


----------



## JohnPaul (Apr 6, 2019)

Guess I was smart/lucky.  5 nights next August at The Wyndham Riverfront in Chicago at 15,000 points per night (all from presentations).  Just checked and it is now 30,000 per night.


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 6, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Thanks, I will give that a try.  My main concern about using the CSR card for Wyndham Mf’s Is that Chase won’t recognize the MF’s as a travel category.



My Wyndham MFs are given 3x on our CSR card.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Apr 6, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Does it reward 3% cash back on MF payments?



Sorry, I don't know - cuz we put our MFs on our WR card.  Some other TUGger must know.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 6, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Thanks, I will give that a try.  My main concern about using the CSR card for Wyndham Mf’s Is that Chase won’t recognize the MF’s as a travel category.



It is considered travel, I pay my Wyndham MFs on my CSR card.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 6, 2019)

One more dumb CSR question and I promise to shut up (for a while....).  Once my wife gets her CSR card, she will be able to access certain airline clubs, the ones partnered with CSR.  Will she be able to bring a guest (me) in, or will I be out with the waiting non CSR throngs?


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 6, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> One more dumb CSR question and I promise to shut up (for a while....).  Once my wife gets her CSR card, she will be able to access certain airline clubs, the ones partnered with CSR.  Will she be able to bring a guest (me) in, or will I be out with the waiting non CSR throngs?


I think I found the answer to my question.  According to the CSR’s benefits summary a guest of the cardholder must pay $27 to enter an airport club/lounge...  Either that or get his/her own CSR card for another $450/year...


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 6, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> I think I found the answer to my question.  According to the CSR’s benefits summary a guest of the cardholder must pay $27 to enter an airport club/lounge...  Either that or get his/her own CSR card for another $450/year...



Smile - your wife can add you as an authorized user on her CSR account, and you can get your own Priority Pass for (certain limited) airport lounges for only $150 a year!


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 6, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Smile - your wife can add you as an authorized user on her CSR account, and you can get your own Priority Pass for (certain limited) airport lounges for only $150 a year!


So for $75 a year I can be added as an authorized user, or for $150 I can be an authorized user plus get the PP benefit?
The reason I don’t want two cards is that the points go into two separate pools..  I think one pool of points is better, no?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 6, 2019)

It is a Priority Pass Select Membership.  It used to be for the cardholder and unlimited guests.  But now it recently changed and is now the cardholder and 2 guests, unlimited usage NO fee.  You might have to pay the fee for additional guests.  But you need to read the terms, as some club might prohibit entry if they are too full, or they may have only certain hours for Select hours. 

You will have to apply for the Priority Pass.  It is not automatic.  So as soon as you get your package paperwork, apply.   Once you apply it is instant as there is NO longer a card, there is a digital card now.  Just load the app on your smartphone and your digital card will be accessible form there. 

You can add an authorized user to your wife CSR for $75.  This gives you your own Priority Pass Select Membership. 

https://thepointsguy.com/guide/chase-sapphire-reserve-review/


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 6, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> So for $75 a year I can be added as an authorized user, or for $150 I can be an authorized user plus get the PP benefit?
> The reason I don’t want two cards is that the points go into two separate pools..  I think one pool of points is better, no?



$75 as Authorized user,  You get your own Priority Club Select Membership.

I think Chase will let you transfer points to a spouse. 

Only you can decide if $150 ($450 fee - $300 travel credit) to have your own card, or $75 to be an authorized user is best for you.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 6, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> I think I found the answer to my question.  According to the CSR’s benefits summary a guest of the cardholder must pay $27 to enter an airport club/lounge...  Either that or get his/her own CSR card for another $450/year...



No fee for lounge access with CSR, but limited guests now.  It used to be unlimited.


----------



## GRapuser (Apr 6, 2019)

The priority pass select membership that comes with CSR allows you to bring a guest with you into most lounges free of charge. No second card needed and no other names on the membership are required.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> No fee for lounge access with CSR, but limited guests now.  It used to be unlimited.


So since my wife and I always travel together, I shouldn’t need the $75 authorized user card...?  Unless we want two cards so that all the points go into one Ultimate Rewards account.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 6, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> So since my wife and I always travel together, I shouldn’t need the $75 authorized user card...?  Unless we want two cards so that all the points go into one Ultimate Rewards account.



Save the $75 since you travel with your wife, most of your travel expenses will be on the card.  

If you really want some of the dining 3X and you eat separately you could try to put her card in a google or apple or samsung pay app, provided you can use that to pay.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Save the $75 since you travel with your wife, most of your travel expenses will be on the card.
> 
> If you really want some of the dining 3X and you eat separately you could try to put her card in a google or apple or samsung pay app, provided you can use that to pay.


 Brilliant!!!  Put her card in Apple Pay and use it when we are not together!!!


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Save the $75 since you travel with your wife, most of your travel expenses will be on the card.
> 
> If you really want some of the dining 3X and you eat separately you could try to put her card in a google or apple or samsung pay app, provided you can use that to pay.


Sandy VDH, if I do spend the extra $75, will that enable me to occasionally bring 2 guests into an airport club/lounge as well as my wife?  Sometimes there are 6-10 of us traveling.


----------



## kaljor (Apr 6, 2019)

Cyrus24 said:


> I'm curious about the Citi Costco Card for MF's.  I recall testing it once and not getting but 1%.  That was some time ago.  I currently use the Citi Double Cash Card for MF's.  The category says 'Lodging - TIMESHARES'.  So, if Citi says this on one card, it might say it on the other.  But, again, I recall not getting 3%.  Does anyone have recent experience on this?



I used my Costco Card for MF's in January 2018 and only got the 1%.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 6, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Sandy VDH, if I do spend the extra $75, will that enable me to occasionally bring 2 guests into an airport club/lounge as well as my wife?  Sometimes there are 6-10 of us traveling.



Yes that is my understanding.  You will each have a Membership and you will each be allowed yourself plus 2 guest, free of charge.  Additional Guests will be for a fee (now $32 but I would have to check).  Some Lounges may limit the number of guests you bring, read the description in the app on on the PP website. 

Before you get all excited, check two things:  Is there a lounge available in the terminal you are flying in? This does pose a problem in large airports with multiple terminals.   Does that lounge have any additional restrictions on guests or times of entry?  Otherwise you will be paying for Lounge access you don't get much use out of.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yes that is my understanding.  You will each have a Membership and you will each be allowed yourself plus 2 guest, free of charge.  Additional Guests will be for a fee (now $32 but I would have to check).  Some Lounges may limit the number of guests you bring, read the description in the app on on the PP website.
> 
> Before you get all excited, check two things:  Is there a lounge available in the terminal you are flying in? This does pose a problem in large airports with multiple terminals.   Does that lounge have any additional restrictions on guests or times of entry?  Otherwise you will be paying for Lounge access you don't get much use out of.


Thanks!  I need to do a little more investigating!!


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Another Chase Sapphire Reserve question just occurred to me:  if my wife has the CSR card, and wants to transfer her Ultimate Rewards points to United, does she have to transfer them to her MileagePlus account or can she transfer them to my MileagePlus account as well?


----------



## Al Wilson (Apr 7, 2019)

I caught wind of this change before it happened. So I made sure to book Wyndham Grand Clearwater Beach for 6 nights over new years. I even bought 2k points so I would have enough to book 6 nights there. I was sure that place was getting bumped to 30k points per night, so I got my reservation in before the change. I can certainly understand the need for the change, as not all hotels are equivalent. I'm just glad I was able to use my accrued points as planned, before the change.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 9, 2019)

If I am an authorized user on my wife’s Chase Sapphire Reserve card, can I transfer the points earned on my Chase Ink or Chase Freedom cards to her CSR Ultimate Rewards account?  Or does she need to get her own Chase Ink and Freedom card?


----------



## GRapuser (Apr 9, 2019)

Points earned through the Chase Freedom card are kept separate from those earned with Sapphire Reserve, even for the same owner. While they are all labeled Ultimate Rewards, they do not combine, at least that is how it is with my two cards.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 9, 2019)

GRapuser said:


> Points earned through the Chase Freedom card are kept separate from those earned with Sapphire Reserve, even for the same owner. While they are all labeled Ultimate Rewards, they do not combine, at least that is how it is with my two cards.



I routinely combine my points from Freedom and Ink over to my Reserve Card.  That way I get the 50% bonus for travel booked in the portal.    

In the UR portal there is a drop down that says Combined.  It is the last item in the list.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 9, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> If I am an authorized user on my wife’s Chase Sapphire Reserve card, can I transfer the points earned on my Chase Ink or Chase Freedom cards to her CSR Ultimate Rewards account?  Or does she need to get her own Chase Ink and Freedom card?



I do not know.  Once you get your card, you need to look in the portal and see if the Reserve Card comes up in your list of cards.  If the card appears in your list, then yes you can combine the points.  I would also assume you can transfer to your UA.  But I do not have any authorized users, so I do not know how this impacts what cards are displayed in your www.ultimaterewards.com account.  Log in and see.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 9, 2019)

The post have definitely diverged into 2 topics. 

1) Wyndham Rewards Program change
2) chase Sapphire Reserve.  

Oops


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 9, 2019)

I just changed my monthly Wyndham MF payments from the Wyndham Barclaycard to the Chase Sapphire Reserve card, changing my program in response to Wyndham’s change.  Thus completing the Wyndham Rewards - Chase Sapphire Reserve loop!


----------

